# Re-freezing question.  Need some quick advi w



## worktogthr (Jun 14, 2014)

Need all the experts help here.  Thought we were having close to 30 family members here for a bbq and almost half of them can't come for one reason or another.  So here's the question.  Expecting a big crowd, I thawed a half foil tray of pulled brisket and a half foil tray of pulled pork that I previously smoked and threw in the freezer.  All the thawing was done in my fridge and the meat was never above 40 degrees.  Is it safe to refreeze this meat for another party?  So it's cooked, frozen, thawed. Can it be refrozen?   Thanks everyone and have a happy Fathers Day!


----------



## dandl93 (Jun 14, 2014)

worktogthr said:


> Need all the experts help here. Thought we were having close to 30 family members here for a bbq and almost half of them can't come for one reason or another. So here's the question. Expecting a big crowd, I thawed a half foil tray of pulled brisket and a half foil tray of pulled pork that I previously smoked and threw in the freezer. All the thawing was done in my fridge and the meat was never above 40 degrees. Is it safe to refreeze this meat for another party? So it's cooked, frozen, thawed. Can it be refrozen? Thanks everyone and have a happy Fathers Day!


I am no expert so no answer from me but I would like to hear what answers you do get.I know if it is raw and you thaw it out then cook it then it can be frozen.Or if it still has ice crystals it can be refrozen.I hope you get to save what you thawed out if not hope you have as many dogs that I do hahahahahahaha


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 14, 2014)

dandl93 said:


> I am no expert so no answer from me but I would like to hear what answers you do get.I know if it is raw and you thaw it out then cook it then it can be frozen.Or if it still has ice crystals it can be refrozen.I hope you get to save what you thawed out if not hope you have as many dogs that I do hahahahahahaha



Haha no dogs unfortunately.  But if I took those two dishes out of the equation I still have about 6 pounds of beef ribs, two racks of spares plus the trimmings, 3 fatties, 2 racks of lamb, Mac and cheese, chicken salad wraps, hot dogs, and something else I can't think of right now.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 14, 2014)

Wish I had an answer for ya wt, but real curious as to the responses ya get !


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 14, 2014)

What else are you going to do  with it?

I would refreeze it.  See what happens.

Bet it will be ok.


----------



## radioguy (Jun 14, 2014)

Re-freeze should be okay.

RG


----------



## demosthenes9 (Jun 15, 2014)

From a safety standpoint, yes, you can refreeze it.  That said, quality might take a hit, but that's debateable.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 15, 2014)

I say make tamales! And potato skins or baked potatoes!

I will never smoke a butt again without having Masa standing by ready!


----------



## boykjo (Jun 15, 2014)

YES to your question............You can also thaw and refreeze RAW meat as long as it still has ice particals and/or the temp didnt go above 40 degrees for 2 or more hrs.......


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 15, 2014)

According to the USDA, if properly cooked, cooled and frozen, foods that are thawed, under refrigeration, with partial removal of product can have the remainder refrozen, there are no safety concerns. However, it is not recommended that you refreeze anything, other than Calamari, from a Quality stand point. The slow freeze of home refers causes large Ice Crystals to form. These can make meat mushy as they pierce the muscle fibers. Thaw and refreeze and you get a Double dose of ice crystal formation. This can effect texture and cause all the moisture in the cooked meat to leach causing the meat fo be dry. Calamari on the other hand does not lose moisture, as much, and the repeated ice formation Tenderizes the Calamari. So is dry and or mushy better than tossing meat? Yes. Break it down to portions you will typically eat at one meal then go ahead and refreeze...JJ


----------



## oldeboone (Jun 15, 2014)

Not an expert by any means, but have done it many times with no noticeable difference. Ernie


----------



## dandl93 (Jun 15, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> I say make tamales! And potato skins or baked potatoes!
> 
> I will never smoke a butt again without having Masa standing by ready!


Masa and Manteca  cupboard staples at my house.Even have a gunny sack of corn husks hahahaahah

Dan


----------



## foamheart (Jun 15, 2014)

dandl93 said:


> Masa and Manteca  cupboard staples at my house.Even have a gunny sack of corn husks hahahaahah
> 
> Dan


When I left West Texas I thought I would never see another great homemade tamale again. Then I came to this site and decided to try my hand at it. Seriously I know what I like, I just have to learn how to incorporate it into proper technique. My first try was amazingly impressive. I'll never do that again, beginers luck, but I plan on trying!


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 15, 2014)

Thank you so much for all of your help!  I might refreeze the brisket since I have a lot of beef ribs.  Thanks again for everyone's help!  Can always count on you all!


----------

